# All gone now.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Daisy

We drove to get Daisy in Ohio a Saturday March 2001 just a few weeks before I retired in April. She was a tiny 8 week old girl as I could hold her whole body completely in both my hands. Sunday in the morning she seemed to be OK but by the middle of the day she just seemed to want to sleep, not active at all. By evening we knew there was something wrong with her as she didn't want to eat. Early Monday Morning we got her to the vet, She had picked up and virus some place and the Vet also went crazy they had spaded her that young. Said so many of those rescues were just plan nuts on getting that done so soon. After a costly 4 day stay at the vets we got her back home with several different pills we had to give to her at different times. Was a good thing I had taken a weeks' vacation so I could be home with her and take care of her needs.
She recovered and became a joy to watch when we were out in the yard. She never ever just walked some place, something that lasted up to the last month. She was a smart girl learning hand signals to sit, shake and stay all with in a week of me starting training her. She never was a problem on a leash and would heel on command even off the leash. She lived up to her Hungarian ancestors breeding as she became a hunting fool. I am sure she realized I didn't care for snakes and she liked to tease me with them. She would catch a snake and carry it for a long time to play with in the path we happened to be walking. She also liked to bring turtles she found.
She died early Friday morning after a few days of not wanting to go for walks. Not even wanting to leave her pen for the last two days.
I lost her puppy pictures in a computer crash.
The last pictures of her taken last winter.





Age about 4 years here. Doing her pointing job.

Watching hand signals.

Just one hot dog.



















 Al


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Sorry for your loss my friend. Prayers sent for you and the family. She was truly blessed to have a home that LOVED her... so many do not. We will see her again, one day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Even when live to be old they just don't live long enough!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Al, I am so sorry to read that. Condolences to your family, I know how tough that can be to lose your dog. It looks like she had a grand life and was well cared for by you. The love they give back to us is a thousandfold. I wish you well, friend.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank You all for the kind words. 
I at first was sure I didn't want a new different dog for a while. I decided after sitting on my butt during the times I would walk them in the morning and evening.

I've been looking for just a dog.

 Al


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I cry a flood when one of mine dies...heck I tear up reading about somebody's dog that I don't even know dying.

Nothing anyone can say will make that pain go away.

I read your other thread about the pup first, good for you. I have 8 rescue dogs only 5 are bird dogs but I love them all.

Life without a dog would be empty


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

So sorry to hear about your lose. You and your family will be in our prayers. I have to old dogs and I know our time together is limited. Puppy breath is some pretty strong JUJU.


----------

